# How to tame my stomach?



## HijackedMyself (Dec 24, 2018)

or tame myself around it.

Ate four egg (omelette) with bread, two hours later in gym it is trying to come out. I have no clue what to do. Felt extremely lazy in the gym too. Lets forget about the abs of course, cant do much when stomach is full.

A week ago, I ate 1300 odd calories in between 6 hours. I felt like crap. When time came to go to the gym, I felt extremely lazy and tired. Skipped it. Learned to never try this stunt again.

The only time I feel better is when my stomach is completely empty. Should I stick to just chicken breasts and whey protein because that kind of small amount doesn't bother me (stomach) but I am not sure about the energy. 

Also, boiled eggs don't sit well with me. Hard boiled 4 eggs and I am almost puking at the end. If you ignore that, my stomach keeps acting up and I don't feel good at all. 4, 5 even 6 fried eggs?, no problem! Every thing hunky dory.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 24, 2018)

Eat whatever you desire for any reason, just make sure your macro intake is adequate.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 24, 2018)

I can not work out on a full stomach. Most times my pre workout meal is a protein bar or a peanut butter sandwich. After the gym is when I do some eating


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 24, 2018)

Avoid foods that make you sh&t your pants.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 24, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Avoid foods that make you sh&t your pants.



Sage advice


----------



## Beezy (Dec 24, 2018)

Eat light for breakfast and lunch, lift like an animal, then get the rest of your calories before bed or post-workout. 

If eating heavy makes you feel like sleeping, do it before you go to sleep.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 25, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Avoid foods that make you sh&t your pants.



The three things that always seem to make me want to poop are:  squatting, deadlifting, and certain pre-workouts.  I had a gym bro give me some of his pre-workout as a pick me up, and after my second squat set, I was running for the toilet.  Then that mofo had the nerve to say "yeah, it does that to me too."  Thanks a lot jack hole!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank god I never had an issue.....


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 25, 2018)

do you smoke cigarettes by any chance ? 

reason i ask is that sounds like the way i get when im on cigarettes


----------



## bvs (Dec 25, 2018)

Maybe try some digestive enzymes?


----------



## Lil Ed (Dec 25, 2018)

I have seen daily use of kefir change the lives of a few.  give it a try it cant hurt. some individuals have gone from a miserable life to 0 issues.  

also great for your stomach is Bok Choi, Cabbage-(kim chi), Asparagus.  If you are looking for a healthy gut, these cant hurt


----------



## Elivo (Dec 25, 2018)

Lil Ed said:


> I have seen daily use of kefir change the lives of a few.  give it a try it cant hurt. some individuals have gone from a miserable life to 0 issues.
> 
> also great for your stomach is Bok Choi, Cabbage-(kim chi), Asparagus.  If you are looking for a healthy gut, these cant hurt




Hard pass on the kim chi...tried that stuff when I was in Korea, nasty as all hell


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 25, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Avoid foods that make you sh&t your pants.



I cant stop eating eggs bro. Cheapest source of power and protein. Gotdamn bought an electric egg damn boiler and looks like I'll use it rarely.



Zeigler said:


> do you smoke cigarettes by any chance ?
> 
> reason i ask is that sounds like the way i get when im on cigarettes



I hate cigs and drugs (roids not included atm). You need to drop smoking.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 25, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Eat light for breakfast and lunch, lift like an animal, then get the rest of your calories before bed or post-workout.
> 
> If eating heavy makes you feel like sleeping, do it before you go to sleep.



My eating patterns mirror this. Protein & carbs before me AM workout - not a heavy meal, perhaps 300 cals total - then protein & fat for lunch (been fiending for avocados for some time now) nosh on a protein bar or two while at work, and then after me shift a good sized meal.


----------



## Beezy (Dec 25, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> My eating patterns mirror this. Protein & carbs before me AM workout - not a heavy meal, perhaps 300 cals total - then protein & fat for lunch (been fiending for avocados for some time now) nosh on a protein bar or two while at work, and then after me shift a good sized meal.



Same here, but also another meal right before bed. I’m with you on the avocados too, I could always take them or leave them, but this past year I slice them over everything. 
I even mashed some up with tuna the other day.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 25, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Same here, but also another meal right before bed. I’m with you on the avocados too, I could always take them or leave them, but this past year I slice them over everything.
> I even mashed some up with tuna the other day.



The tricky part is finding the good ones at the store.
I like to find one that's got hints of green still but doesn't have any soft spots.
Then...just watch that sucker ripen at home on the counter...


----------



## Beezy (Dec 25, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> The tricky part is finding the good ones at the store.
> I like to find one that's got hints of green still but doesn't have any soft spots.
> Then...just watch that sucker ripen at home on the counter...



Mrs. buys a dozen at a time and always gets some ripe so I don’t run out. 
She’s good with me consuming them by the pound because she thinks they’ll make me live longer. 
I guess I never told her about my life insurance policy.


----------



## Lil Ed (Dec 25, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Hard pass on the kim chi...tried that stuff when I was in Korea, nasty as all hell




Spicy Kimchi in a fish sandwich maybe easier to eat than Kimchi by itself. I find that it goes well with fish. but you do have other options than juts Kimchi. maybe sauerkraut instead,...............Asparagus is awesome for Gut health.  

If nutrition is part of the game you need a proper working digestive system, IBS and/or a leaky gut will shorten your potential to reach your goals as your Nutritional intake is not being used to its full advantage.

https://foodrevolution.org/blog/best-foods-for-gut-health/


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 25, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> You need to drop smoking.



quit 5 years ago in one week from now


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 25, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> quit 5 years ago in one week from now



Good to hear.


----------

